# Shy imitator varadero



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have a very shy pair of R. imitator varadero in a well planted Exo Terra 18 x 18 x 24 tank. They have been in the vivarium for more than 6 months and have produced a froglet in it without me knowing it for a long time.

My male is calling in the morning and the evening every day, and I often see the pair hanging out together inside a brom.

I was told that R. imitators are generally bold and often come out in the open. This has not been my experience so far. 

The tank is well planted and have three large driftwood pieces in it. I have added some leaf litter on the ground as well. The tank has a tiny fan on top to create a weak air flow for my micro orchids. 










I hand mist the viv once a day since I don't have a mister or a fogger. 

Do any of you have any suggestion for encouraging these frogs to come out more in the open?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm repeating what I've read as opposed to speaking from experience but I think it may be because they are likely caring for tadpoles.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I as well am speaking from research not experience. I have read that if you add alot of leaf litter, film cans, and other various hides they will venture out more. The more places for themto dive out of sight the more they will come out. On the other hand, some frogs are just shy. Hopefully someone with experience will chime in.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Good looking setup. Adding leaf litter really does help as they feel they always have a hiding hole whenever they are on the tank floor.

Yours sound about as bold as mine, which is probably bolder than a lot of other thumbs. Mine spend a few hours out and about each day - I am just rarely home to catch them when they are out. If you can see frog poop scattered about the front and side of the tank, then they are making the rounds while you aren't looking.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

TerraFerma said:


> Good looking setup.


Thank you.



> Yours sound about as bold as mine, which is probably bolder than a lot of other thumbs.


Other thumbs must be really shy, then, cause I see my varaderos scatter away as soon as I walk into the room. The next frogs will not be thumbs if that's the case. I am drooling over Oophaga Cayo Nancy or other bright red ones in the pumilio family. I hear that those are bolder. I hope they are bolder than R. imitators.



> If you can see frog poop scattered about the front and side of the tank, then they are making the rounds while you aren't looking.


I do see their poop all over the place. They've been very sneaky...

Do you think that increasing the humidity level may help?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my southern variabilis are pretty bold. i see them all the time, every day. just some thoughts to consider.



Tomoko Schum said:


> Other thumbs must be really shy, then, cause I see my varaderos scatter away as soon as I walk into the room. The next frogs will not be thumbs if that's the case. I am drooling over Oophaga Cayo Nancy or other bright red ones in the pumilio family. I hear that those are bolder. I hope they are bolder than R. imitators.QUOTE]


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the humidity is too low, then yes, but based on your plant life the humidity would appear to be fine. It sucks to cover up the moss but try to get some leaf litter in there. That will help the most. It will make a world of difference.

Terribilis seem to be out and about th most from what I've seen (never kept them though).


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Only thing i could suggest is some leaf litter and a couple film canisters. My varadero don't care if I'm sitting there watching them, so something is making yours not want to come out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

heckler said:


> My varadero don't care if I'm sitting there watching them, so something is making yours not want to come out.


I would really like to know what that is. 

I have two white film canisters on the left side of the tank and three small medicine cups hidden behind the leaf litter and plants.

I will add more leaf litter in the front to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

TerraFerma said:


> If the humidity is too low, then yes, but based on your plant life the humidity would appear to be fine.


The looks may be deceiving since I have a 1/4" soaker tubing at the top of the cork background and on top of the driftwood stump on the left. The moss grows well because of the constant dripping of the water over the cork and wood surface. I just placed a humidity gauge into their viv. I will find out shortly...

I heard that R. imitator likes a very humid atmosphere.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomoko Schum said:


> The looks may be deceiving since I have a 1/4" soaker tubing at the top of the cork background and on top of the driftwood stump on the left. The moss grows well because of the constant dripping of the water over the cork and wood surface. I just placed a humidity gauge into their viv. I will find out shortly...
> 
> I heard that R. imitator likes a very humid atmosphere.


What is your humidity sitting at? My varadero tanks sit anywhere between 80% and 90% at any given time


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

heckler said:


> What is your humidity sitting at? My varadero tanks sit anywhere between 80% and 90% at any given time


It's at 80% right now with the temp of 75 degrees F.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

those are about the same specs as i keep mine.. Mine are very bold! Not even a budge from them when i reach my hand inside and get very close to them.. I do have 8 film cans in mine though and 2 broms..


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

TheCoop said:


> those are about the same specs as i keep mine.. Mine are very bold! Not even a budge from them when i reach my hand inside and get very close to them.. I do have 8 film cans in mine though and 2 broms..


I am afraid that they find me scary...
They really scamper when they seem me coming.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Your tank looks absolutely great. I think that if you spread some hides throughout the tank they may be emboldened by having those hides close no matter where they are. If a hide is a mere hop away, they may stay out longer. As it currently is set up, they are more towards the back of the tank.

Just an idea, who knows if it will help.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

easternversant said:


> Your tank looks absolutely great. I think that if you spread some hides throughout the tank they may be emboldened by having those hides close no matter where they are. If a hide is a mere hop away, they may stay out longer. As it currently is set up, they are more towards the back of the tank.
> 
> Just an idea, who knows if it will help.


Thanks for the nice compliment.

I added three more film canisters toward the front and added more leaf litter to cover up the front moss lawn this evening.

I am now wondering about the way I add flies to the tank. I used to give a much smaller amount of flies everyday. Now that they are mature and I am also a bit busier, I am giving a large amount of flies and springtail every two to three days. They don't necessarily associate me with food any more. 

My Azureus used to associate me with food when I was giving a smaller amount every day, but they ignore me now. At least they are out and about more.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

The humidity and temp this morning before the light and a fan comes on are 98% and 73 degrees F. The fan seems to make a huge difference in the humidity level.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Tomoko Schum said:


> Thanks for the nice compliment.
> 
> I added three more film canisters toward the front and added more leaf litter to cover up the front moss lawn this evening.
> 
> ...


That might be contributing too. When I feed big mine come out the first day then retire to their hides for a few days. Full belly = no need to forage for a while. 

Where you able to get any lead litter in there?


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

TerraFerma said:


> Where you able to get any lead litter in there?


I have added some leaf litter in the middle ground and the foreground. 

They still have a lot of flies in the tank right now, but I am going to start giving them a smaller amount.

They seem to have a favorite spot to hang out. I often find them behind a 1/4" soaker hose up on the top ledge of the cork background. The place is wet, dim, and generally hidden from the view although they have a bird eye view of the tank and the room. If they happen to be sitting on one of the bromeliads leaf when they hear me coming over, they quickly scramble up the back wall into the place.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Your viv is absolutely beautiful...I love it!

That being said,I think they need more cover/plants to feel secure. 

My varaderos are the boldest frogs I have(though my new galacs may take the top spot if they stay the way they are). There are 5 of them in a 20 high.
I can always see at least 4 of them at any time of the day...very active, all over every inch of the viv and they often come to the front of the viv to "watch" me
when I'm doing stuff in the room. They don't even move/hide when I have my arm in there to clean or trim plants. Though the viv may not be the most gorgeous viv, it is heavily planted and I think that's why they feel so comfortable.

Here's a pic for reference...









There are NO coco huts, film canisters or anything other than wood,plants and a small amount of leaf litter. I know people think if it's too heavily planted,they won't be able to see their frogs,but I think just the opposite is true,in my limited experience. 

My varaderos are also only 5 months old or younger and have been this bold since I got them 3 months ago.

Again,this is just my experience with them,so take it for what it's worth...lol


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

heckler said:


> My varadero don't care if I'm sitting there watching them, so something is making yours not want to come out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I might know the reason why my varadero don't want to come out.

I found out how effective my tiny computer fan is by starting up a humidifier this morning. The frogs may not like the drying effect of the fan. 

The humidifier can fill up the tank with mist if I had the fan off. If I have the fan and the humidifier turned on together, the mist immediately dissipates from every slits and gaps I have on the viv and never fills up the viv. I never thought that the tiny fan is this effective.

The fan is mainly for my micro orchids. Now I am wondering if I can keep my micro orchids in the viv without the fan.


----------



## MikeM670 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have four and they are always out front on the ground right at the door. The entire bottom of the tank is covered in leaf litter. I have one large bromelaid in the middle of the tank mounted in a cork round. The background just has a couple of small bromelaids on it. Not a very pretty tank tho. 

Now my R. vanzolini are as someone else has in their signature indicates are no-see-ums. Their tank has more plants but also contains tons of leaf litter. 

Each tank is truly their own world and the the frogs that inhabit them all react differently.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

mine are very bold. both the mother and father are carrying tads but are taking a long time to drop them. you don't have to mist your tank daily, every other day or 2 is fine.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks. I found out that the orchids that I have do fine without much ventilation. I will run the fan only for a short time each day. Hopefully this will keep the center of the viv from drying and encourage the frogs to come out more.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a quick update here.

I stopped the fan yesterday afternoon. Now my male varadero is hanging on the leaf of the bromeliad in the center. He does not seem to mind me sneaking a peek at him. It's a progress!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

See? You were getting good advice in the other thread. Your orchids will be just fine. Just turn the fan on for a few minutes each day to do an air exchange. 
Glad theyre coming out more!


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

frogparty said:


> See? You were getting good advice in the other thread. Your orchids will be just fine. Just turn the fan on for a few minutes each day to do an air exchange.
> Glad theyre coming out more!


Hi frogparty,

Good to see you looking after us newbies everywhere. 
I will turn the fan on for a few minutes each day. 

It took nearly 50 minutes to clear the heavy dew on the glass doors in the morning yesterday when I turned the fan on. In the afternoon, the doors appear reasonably clear with a small patches of foggy areas. I will turn the fan on in the morning for about one hour and then run it in short spurts afterward for air exchange.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am noticing the same behavior with my variabilis northern. They almost never come out of their broms. I have a fan set to run for 15 minutes every hour. After reading this thread as seeing your progress I think I will cut down the fan time and try to up the humidity and hope that helps!


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

I got to see all three varaderos (1.1.1) hanging out in various parts of the viv after running humidifier for a short time. They seem to be getting bolder as well.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nath my variabilis that I had was also very shy. I would honestly remove the broms because they won't rear their offspring in them and they will just die =( At least that has been my experience.


----------

